# Metal Sonic Hyperdrive + Metal Sonic in Sonic 1-3K



## Darkon360 (Sep 30, 2014)

*Metal Sonic Hyperdrive* is a heavy modification of Sonic the Hedgehog by _Darkon360/GothicReaper/LoneDevil_ for the Sega Genesis. with brand new Zones, New Music, Extra playable characters, and Modes. Starting Metal Sonic, taking Sonic's role as the main protagonist to stop Dr'Robotnik's greatest inventions yet. Also starting special guests such as _Kirby_, and _Somari_.

Story:
One Day, after the defeat of Dr'Robotnik by the hands of Sonic. Robotnik decided to rebuild Eggrobo to travel Mobius to search for the Chaos Emeralds. Eggrobo kidnapped Tails in the Mystic Ruins, by sending him into Metallic Madness, but luckily, Tails escaped. he decided to sneak into Robotnik's lab and grab the parts of his robots and pieces. Tails later go to his home in the Mystic Ruins and created a new robot, based off Metal Sonic's classic model, Codename: METAL. with the ability to feel and behave almost exactly like Sonic. Tails was able to track Eggrobo to where hes heading by using his Radar, so Tails sent Metal Sonic to Robotic Isle, where Eggrobo is heading to. in hopes to find the Chaos Emeralds and destroy Dr'Eggman's plans once and for all.

Controls:
*Jump + A/B/C*  - Jumpdash
*Jump + Up + A * - Super Transformation
*Up + A/B/C * - Super Peel Out
*Down + A/B/C * - CD Spindash

Monitors:





 Gives 10+ Rings.





 Gives 20+ Rings.





 Gives Blue Shield for your basic protection.





 Gives Ruby Shield, Never flinch when hit.





 Gives Golden Shield, Absorb Rings nearby.





 We're not gonna make it, lets Speed Up!





 Gives Invincibility for awhile.





 Gives 1UP.





 To obtain all 6 emeralds, find and break these monitors to enable the Giant Ring. (no Special Stages required)


Credits:

Music & SFX Ports - KCEXE
Somari Sprites - Marioguru64
Smash Bros Melee Kirby Sprites - Drshnaps
Sonic 2 Level Select & Options port - Esrael
Sonic 2 Clone Driver - Tweaker
Extras Menu, Magnetize Rings, and Splash Screen code- HckTrox
Peel Out, and Extended Camera - Selbi


Hints:
Extras Menu: (Hinted after beating the game)


Spoiler



Press C button on the Title Screen to access the special extra features, including character selection and Survival Mode.



Level Select:
Hint: Sonic CD North America Release date.


More Info on Homepage

Download Metal Sonic Hyperdrive



*Boxart Covers:*
*USA-NTSC-U:*


Spoiler










*EUR-PAL:*


Spoiler










*JPN-NTSC-J:*


Spoiler












*Cart Stickers:*
*USA-NTSC-U:*


Spoiler










*EUR-PAL:*


Spoiler










*JPN-NTSC-J:*


Spoiler














*Bonus Hacks:*

*Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog*








*Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog*, the real deal this time. Complete with 3 different playstyles.

Controls:
*ORIGINAL* - Original Sonic the Hedgehog gameplay, speed caps included.
*SPINDASH* - Based off Sonic the Hedgehog 2, Spindash included.
*HYPERDRIVE* - Based off Metal Sonic Hyperdrive, Jumpdash and Sonic CD Spindash enabled.

Credits:

Sonic 1 Custom Title Screen Font - Dr-Luxcario
Sonic CD SFX - KCEXE

Download Metal Sonic in Sonic 1


*Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog 2*








*Metal Sonic in Sonic the Hedgehog 2*. Complete with 3 different playstyles for Metal Sonic.

Controls:
*ORIGINAL* - Original Sonic the Hedgehog 2 gameplay.
*SONIC CD* - Entirely based off Sonic CD's control scheme.
*HYPERDRIVE* - Gameplay based off Metal Sonic Hyperdrive. Jumpdash and Sonic CD Spindash enabled.

Credits:

Sonic 1 Custom Title Screen Font - Dr-Luxcario
Sonic CD SFX - KCEXE

Download in Metal Sonic in Sonic 2


*Metal Sonic in Sonic 3 & Knuckles*








*Metal Sonic in Sonic 3 & Knuckles*, Complete with additional special moves.

Alternate Title Names:
Metal Sonic & Knuckles
Sonic 3 & Metal Sonic
MS3K
Sonic 3 & Knuckles & Metal Sonic

Controls:
*Jump + A/B/C*  - Jumpdash or Fire Shield
*Jump + Up + A/B/C*  - Double Jump or Electric Shield
*Jump + Down + A/B/C*  - Downwards Jumpdash or Bubble Shield
*Jump + A * - Super/Hyper Transformation

Download Sonic 3 & Metal Sonic


----------

